# My black rock is ill



## jill247 (May 5, 2013)

The past couple of weeks my black rock has been standing at the back of the rest of the hens and not been as active this last last she is still drinking and eating little bits her poo is like water and she has a bit of a mucky bum the other hens try and clean her ive noticed tonight so tomorrow im going to bath her I think. I picked her up tonight to look at her and I could feel her breast bone. What could be wrong with her please.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

She's sick obviously, but knowing what exactly it is will be hard. I would quaretine her so she doesn't get the rest of the flock sick. Keep fresh water with her at all times and provide feed. I'm not one to medicate to in my flock she would have been culled. I would start searching "poultry illness" or something similar to see if you can find similar symptoms to go by. Sorry, hope she feels better.


----------



## jill247 (May 5, 2013)

Thankyou for your advise I might take her to the vets. Ive only got 6 hens and they are my little treasures.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

I would almost think worms or cocci described by the poop. Any nasal drainage, cloudy eye, or sneezing/coughing?


----------



## jill247 (May 5, 2013)

clear eyes no coughing she was a bit wheezing .


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I've been using VetRx when I notice anything respiratory going on with my girls. Its made of all natural stuff and seems to really help. Got mine at my local feed store. Give her some electrolytes too.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

I almost would think wheezing, lung worms.


----------



## jill247 (May 5, 2013)

This early evening she seemed to be a little more herself her poo is now solid and she had a feed and a drink. She even jumped onto her perch when she went in for the night. Still getting her something from my local animal feed store. I might even take her down for them to look at her.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm glad she is perking up jill.  That's great news! Keep us posted.


----------



## jill247 (May 5, 2013)

Sapphire my hen is still with still weak but eating better but drinking lots of water ive given her verm-x for two days now in the dose it says ,well all my hens have had the same as well . Dont know why in a morning and last thing at night she has more energy than the rest of the day she came to me last night as I was sat with them looking at me so I picked her up and she had a cuddle for ten minutes got down and went to bed bless her.


----------

